# ROS Question



## coder21 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a question say a doctor has in his ROS no cough, no sore throat, no fever, except all other ROS negative.  Would you count that as 2-9 or a complete ROS?

Thank you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 26, 2009)

*My* Medicare carrier allows a complete ROS with this statement.


----------



## coder21 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## RebeccaClendenen (Mar 26, 2009)

*With one caveat*

If you are in an area where the Fiscal Intermediary is Trailblazer and this is a Medicare patient, the "all other systems negative" comment will not be acceptable


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 26, 2009)

*Check YOUR carrier*

Please be sure to check with YOUR carrier as this is carrier-specific. 

Our carrier currently DOES accept this, but we've been notified that we'll be switching to Trailblazer next year and they DON't accept it. Training of MDs has started already. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## coder21 (Mar 26, 2009)

So what do you do for the commerical insurances?  Do you just follow the Medicare rule for all your paitents?

Thank you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 26, 2009)

Personally, I base all my chart review on *CMS* guidelines. 99.9% of my commerical carriers base their guidelines around CMS guidelines.  Most of our local carriers state, on their websites , state that they mimic CMS guidelines...not our local MAC.  When auditing Medicare patient's, I have to "weigh in" my local MAC's guidelines and CMS'.  For the most part, their DG requirements are the same...there are only a few variations.  My recommendation...follow CMS *unless* your local carriers, have in writing, that they adopt your local MAC requirements.


----------

